# Notaus klar! (Notausrelais oder nur Notaustaster)



## Atommolch (9 November 2007)

Ist bei einem kleinen Schaltschrank mit 2 Heizungen und einem Motor für ein Transportband, ein Notausrelais (Pilz oder Ä.) vorgeschrieben, oder kann man einen Notausschalter gleich in die Steuerspannungszuleitung  (nach Trafo) vor die Ein - und Austaster installieren?

Gruss Atommolch


----------



## marlob (9 November 2007)

In welcher Kategorie ist die Maschine eingeordnet. Wenn es die unterste Kategorie ist, dann brauchst du kein Not-Aus Relais. 
Eine weitere Frage ist, benutzt du eine SPS, oder ist das eine Schützverdrahtung. Wenn du den NotAus in die Steuerspannungszuleitung einbaust, was passiert, wenn du den NOTAus wieder raus ziehst und ein Ausgang der SPS durch einen Fehler 1-Signal hat. Nach entriegeln des NotAus ist immer eine 2. Handlung notwendig um die Maschine zu starten.
Und warum willst du mit dem NotAus die Steuerspannung wegschalten (wenn SPS).  Ausgänge wegschalten reicht.


----------



## Atommolch (9 November 2007)

*Hallo marlob*

Es handelt sich um 3 einfachste Selbsthaltungen ohne SPS , nur mit Ein - und Austaster. 
Katergorie? Hast du eine Tabelle in der ich das nachvollziehen kann.
Es ist einfachster Ofen mit 2 Heizstufen (Schütz 1 und Schütz 2) und eine Motor (Schütz 3)  für ein kleines Transportband (o,25kW)  das durch den Ofen läuft.

Atommolch


----------



## knabi (9 November 2007)

Dann nimm doch einfach einen Haupt/Not-Aus-Schalter, mit dem Du die komplette Zuleitung des Schaltschranks abschaltest!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Atommolch (9 November 2007)

*@Knabi*

.und das ist dann den Vorschriften gemäß?  Ich bin der Meinung das du ,fall einer mit dem Kittel in das Transportband kommt, in der Aufregung den Hauptschalter drehen wird , aber auf den Pilznotaus schlägt man instinktiv drauf, oder?

Gruss Atommolch


----------



## marlob (9 November 2007)

Infos zu den verschiedenen Sicherheitskategorien findest du hier


----------



## marlob (9 November 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einfach einen Haupt/Not-Aus-Schalter, mit dem Du die komplette Zuleitung des Schaltschranks abschaltest!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


Hab ich dich richtig verstanden, das du den Hauptschalter als NotAus missbrauchen willst.


----------



## knabi (9 November 2007)

Deshalb heißt er ja *HAUPT-/NOT-AUS-Schalter*. Und ja, natürlich darf man den für Sicherheitsabschaltungen benutzen. Natürlich nur, wenn die Anlage so klein ist, daß man ihn als Bediener jederzeit erreichen kann.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## marlob (9 November 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> Deshalb heißt er ja *HAUPT-/NOT-AUS-Schalter*. Und ja, natürlich darf man den für Sicherheitsabschaltungen benutzen. Natürlich nur, wenn die Anlage so klein ist, daß man ihn als Bediener jederzeit erreichen kann



Wenn du schon solche Tipps gibst, dann erkläre es wenigstens richtig.
Ein Not-Aus, egal ob HAUPT-/NOT-AUS-Schalter oder normaler Not-Aus muss immer jederzeit von der Gefahrenquelle aus erreichbar sein!
Der Einsatz solcher Schalter hängt doch nicht von der Grösse einer Maschine ab.

Zitat aus der Siemens FAQ



> Nur bei sehr einfachen Maschinen darf, in Abhängigkeit vom Ergebnis einer Risikobewertung, die NOT-AUS-Funktion über einen NOT-AUS-Schalter / Schütz geführt werden. In diesem Fall ist lediglich die Stop-Kategorie 0 möglich.


----------



## Werner54 (9 November 2007)

*Risikobewertung*

Hi,

auf der sicheren Seite ist man immer erst nach einer ordentlich und vorschriftsgemäß durchgeführten und dokumentierten Riskobewertung.


----------



## knabi (12 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Wenn du schon solche Tipps gibst, dann erkläre es wenigstens richtig.
> Ein Not-Aus, egal ob HAUPT-/NOT-AUS-Schalter oder normaler Not-Aus muss immer jederzeit von der Gefahrenquelle aus erreichbar sein!
> Der Einsatz solcher Schalter hängt doch nicht von der Grösse einer Maschine ab.
> 
> Zitat aus der Siemens FAQ


 
Warum hast *Du* das dann nicht *gleich* richtig erklärt (Wenn Du hier schon den Oberlehrer raushängen läßt :wink: ). Dann hättest Du auch nicht erst auf mich schießen müssen - immer schön locker bleiben!


----------



## madman (14 November 2007)

Bei einer Ofenanlage mit einem Förderband kann der NOT-AUS Schalter die Selbsthaltung eines Schützes rausschmeissen. Besteht keine Notwendigkeit ein NOT-Aus-Relais zu installieren. Nur wenn sich das Förderband schneller als 10mm pro Sekunde bewegt müssen weiter Vorkehrungen getroffen werden.
Für die Heizung benötigt man einen Sicherheitskreis, der bei Überschreitung der max. Temperatur die Heizung sicher abschaltet. Für den ganzen Schaltschrank würde ich einen Not-Aus Hauptschalter vorsehen. 

Gruß


----------



## Atommolch (17 November 2007)

*Hallo Madmann*

erst mal Danke für deine Antwort.
meinst du wirklich 10mm pro Sekunde?
Was sind dann bei Überschreitung die zusätzlichen Vorkehrungen?

Gruss Atommolch


----------



## JoergM (2 Dezember 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf der sicheren Seite ist man immer erst nach einer ordentlich und vorschriftsgemäß durchgeführten und dokumentierten Riskobewertung.



... unter Umständen allerdings ein halbes Jahr später, nachdem man alle 7 Teile der EN 61508 angewendet hat.
Leider ist das Ergebnis dann trotzdem lediglich probabilistisch... 


Grüße
Jörg


----------

